# F F F F Friday!!!!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Managed to get the 112 off my wrist and put on the RLT24.1


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Mornin' all,

This to start the day










paul


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm still going with the '14... 5 days now :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wore this over night, great lume 

*Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels*










I`ll probably swap over to something else after breakfast :wink2:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega Railmaster XL today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I was "found out" on Wednesday....Toshi discovered my guilty secret. 

So I will now come clean: when I post a picture in these Friday topics, I may not be wearing the same watch.  OK, that is a huge weight of my shoulders, so who else is guilty of this? :huh: Please don't ban me. 

I _am_ wearing this one though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

h34r:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Still can't stop gazing the case/dial on this... really really like it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got this monday morning & it's been on my wrist since then.

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I was "found out" on Wednesday....Toshi discovered my guilty secret.
> 
> So I will now come clean: when I post a picture in these Friday topics, I may not be wearing the same watch.  OK, that is a huge weight of my shoulders, so who else is guilty of this? :huh: Please don't ban me.


Paul, I`m shocked!! :swoon:

I`d never do such a thing :no:



Well ok maybe, but very, very, rarely h34r:



> I _am_ wearing this one though.


I`d never `pretend` to wear that little beauty :heart: :heart:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I was "found out" on Wednesday....Toshi discovered my guilty secret.
> 
> So I will now come clean: when I post a picture in these Friday topics, I may not be wearing the same watch.  OK, that is a huge weight of my shoulders, so who else is guilty of this? :huh: Please don't ban me.
> 
> I _am_ wearing this one though.


It was a bit of a shock, but I'm glad you've come to your senses today :shocking:

I'm wearing the PP this morning on a new strap I made for it last weekend. I'm not sure it will stay on this (I'll probabloy put it back on the mesh at some point), but it looks ok, and it changes the character of the watch totally IMO.










Rich


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Still this one

*RLT42 Navigator 08/25*


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I was "found out" on Wednesday....Toshi discovered my guilty secret.
> 
> So I will now come clean: when I post a picture in these Friday topics, I may not be wearing the same watch.


Is that all? I thought you were going to say you collect divers rather than electrics


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robert said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I was "found out" on Wednesday....Toshi discovered my guilty secret.
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: That would be the day hell freezes over! :lol:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn today:










Working from home, though, so I'm sure I'll change at least once.

(Oh, and if I post it, then I'm wearing it, at least at the time. I don't always update if I change later.)


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jasonm said:


> h34r:


You're a Moderator. Don't just stand there gawping. Do something. Punish the criminal Hawk.









BTW, Today I'm wearing this 6139 with Luftwaffe strap, presented to me in a joint ceremony by Hermann Goering and Emperor Hirohito just after Pearl Harbour.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I am actually wearing this today :lol: (does not really work with a suit, but I don't care too much and at least I wear an orange tie  ) :










all the best

Jan


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This first:-

Hawky special










then this Spa'd 6309:-


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Just back from a full service  ...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Breitling at work for me today.










Stag do in Lewes this weekend and am planning to give the '50 a ride out.










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

i am wearing this for now, will be wearing something else later for when the 710 arrives home :lol:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Is there any moderator on this forum? We need a specific follow up 

Bertrand



Silver Hawk said:


> ...when I post a picture in these Friday topics, I may not be wearing the same watch...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am off to Spain for a couple of days, at very short notice, wearing this,










and taking this for nights.










Hasta Luego


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Wasn't happy with the oyster bracelet I bought for this, so I thought I would try a mesh










Not sure if I'm happy with this either  , if I can't find anything to suit it I might as well put it on the Sales forum 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday, I'm wearing my Longines DolceVita Chronograph, with a blue strap from Di Model matching the hands.










Longines cal. L538 (ETA 251.471), 23 jewels

this one tonight 










JLC cal. 889/2, 36 jewels


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Spending time with the Emperor today.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Friday, I'm wearing my Longines DolceVita Chronograph, with a blue strap from Di Model matching the hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that jlc a few times now and it still takes my breath away. stunning watch.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sticking with the Bathys today on a Strap Culture band (very comfortable). Just for VinceR as I know how much he secretly likes the Bathys. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> if I can't find anything to suit it I might as well put it on the Sales forum


In that case I'm not making any suggestions :tongue2:

Rich


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today, and it is the truth...

Bertrand


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just about to head off to a (hopefully) sunny Devon for the weekend. I'll be wearing this for the duration.










Have a great weekend chaps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

All day....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

nursegladys said:


> i am wearing this for now, will be wearing something else later for when the 710 arrives home :lol:


Superb.

Quartz for first time in long time!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> i am wearing this for now, will be wearing something else later for when the 710 arrives home :lol:


Have we moved off the watch subject here


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Fallen back in love with the M4 again, been wearing it for ages (more than 3 days anyway!)


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Gonna have the afternoon off, so it's out with the new and in with the old.










I may be becoming an "Electric" convert !!!

h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

don't know why but popped this on. an hour slow and 3 days short of the date so it's been a while since I last wore it!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *Omega Seamaster GMT* today.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Robert said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > i am wearing this for now, will be wearing something else later for when the 710 arrives home :lol:
> ...


 fftopic:  ..........................................she's been away for 3 and a bit months h34r:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Have changed a couple of times already today, but now wearing this (currently on perforated rubber - too hot for leather):










Orient Star He-Gas Diver's 300m


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Colin, that is a great picture (and of course a great watch) :kewlpics: !

all the best

Jan


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

started off with this for work...










Just moving over to this for a trip down to Wembley tonight


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

this for me still...........


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

pg tips said:


>


That's cool. It's a timex compass watch isn't it?

I have a mate with one but with different lugs. The compass works really quite well outside but it has a pretty random idea of where north is whenever he uses it in the pub to show off .


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

williamsat said:


> Omega Railmaster XL today.


Hi, I really like these and will probably buy one. Are you happy with yours ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Im happy with this:-


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Omega PO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Have changed a couple of times already today, but now wearing this (currently on perforated rubber - too hot for leather):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic always has me humming the theme from M.A.S.H. :huh:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I can't seem to keep this M1 off my wrist on a Friday.

Now on a brown military style strap, it looking boocoo so mot, you unstan me, Joe? 

I just wish I had a couple of helos to pose in the background like Colin... :lol:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

justin tt1 said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> > Omega Railmaster XL today.
> ...


Yes, Iv'e had this one for about two year and it's been great and looks really well on the wrist


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Politicians watch today.....its Two-Faced!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Roger said:


> Politicians watch today.....its Two-Faced!! :lol:


So, it is not telling the truth, either :lol: ?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Just back from a full service  ...


Looking good, kinda miss that one


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

hippo said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Just back from a full service  ...
> ...


Well as you know mate it is mint so I was good to my word and had the crystal replaced and given a good service including all new gaskets etc.

Itâ€™s a keeper for sure 

Cheers Stu.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Roger said:


> Politicians watch today.....its Two-Faced!! :lol:


Hi Roger.

Had a look at one of those only on Monday - it sure is a beautiful watch but waaaaaaaay out of my league! I hope your enjoying your grail.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

My one and only automatic watch...A Bucherer 30atm in a Super Compressor case with a 25j ESA2630 auto movement.

Being worn now...not a library shot as it appears certain members have been posting...and for years probably :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Finally got round to taking a couple of shots of my bullet on black leather.  A jolly nice combo even if I say so myself. :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am still wearing my Breitling Aerospace for the fourth Friday in a row  in fact it has been on my wrist since May 13th!!

It has served me well on my trip and is an ideal travel watch with the three time zones, alarm and chronograph all being used ...... I do need a change though :fear:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Done loads of swaps since this morning & while they may be `library shots` I have actually been wearing these watches :tongue2:

As it`s the 6th June I`ve had a military theme going starting with this...

*Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*










Later I swapped to this...

*Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal.1380 11, 17 jewels.*










then this...

*O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels.*










& now this...

*SMS-01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> ...not a library shot as it appears certain members have been posting...and for years probably :lol:


Ouch  ! That must be directed at me! I wouldn't describe them as library shots...all my Friday Watch photos over the years have been of working watches that I currently own...just might not be wearing the one that was posted on the Friday.

But in true Mac fashion, now changed to a G10.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> I just wish I had a couple of helos to pose in the background like Colin... :lol:


Steve, they're a pain in the arse: they won't sit still, kick up dust, all kinds of reflections...you're better off without them :lol:

Thanks Jan and others, that was impromptu. I walked outside, heard the engine speed increase, pulled the watch off, put it down and snapped a pic. You can see a fingerprint at 12' on the bezel and of course the camera reflection is very becoming









Mac, that's a handsome quartet of nylon and canvas straps on those watches


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> But in true Mac fashion, now changed to a G10.


I thought this was true MacFashion??










:lol:

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > But in true Mac fashion, now changed to a G10.
> ...


The last time I did `fashion` was back in the early `70s when I was briefly seen on TOTP wearing a rather fetching ivory coloured (with blue flowers) silk shirt & gold velvet flares :afro: :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko 6139 -7100


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Pics please!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pinkwindmill said:
> ...


They lay deep in the vaults of the BBC, where I hope they remain undisturbed far into the future :sweatdrop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Mac, that's a handsome quartet of nylon and canvas straps on those watches


Thanks Colin, who needs leather anway?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Have changed a couple of times already today, but now wearing this (currently on perforated rubber - too hot for leather):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much respect; there's damn few could take that picture.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > Have changed a couple of times already today, but now wearing this (currently on perforated rubber - too hot for leather):
> ...


Especially that sharp for what was basically a grab shot....



Nalu said:


> Thanks Jan and others, that was impromptu. I walked outside, heard the engine speed increase, pulled the watch off, put it down and snapped a pic. You can see a fingerprint at 12' on the bezel and of course the camera reflection is very becoming


unk:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nalu said:


> Have changed a couple of times already today, but now wearing this (currently on perforated rubber - too hot for leather):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch and and super photo Colin. :good:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I have now changed to this










But later it's going to be one of these


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> I am still wearing my Breitling Aerospace for the fourth Friday in a row  in fact it has been on my wrist since May 13th!!
> 
> It has served me well on my trip and is an ideal travel watch with the three time zones, alarm and chronograph all being used ...... I do need a change though :fear:


I was wondering what you must be feeling like at the moment with only two watches, it's not a nice feeling I bet :tongue2:

BTW I'm going with the sub at the moment, have been wearing it solid for two whole days now so I know it's time for a change very soon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's a Maratac version which uses the timex compass movement. They specified different lugs so the watch can be laid flat on a map etc when using the compass. As you say if you lay it flat on a hard surface outdoors it is very good, but try using it on your wrist, indoors and you may as well just guess!


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

My watch du jour, I'll get a proper one soon guys!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Joining in, better late than never! Been out enjoying the cold beer & warm sunshine ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another swap to these...

*Benrus Commemorative Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*










*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally made a change, the first in over 48 hours


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*


Superb watch. Let me know if you ever want to part with it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

adrian said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*
> ...


Thanks Adrian, unfortunately there`s already a cue :lol:

Mind you it`s going nowhere


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

This all week. Love the face. noty sure overall though a bit large and bling


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I can pester you everyday for the next 2 years. :tongue2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This newly scrubbed Poljot today,










Cleaned up pretty well, I think...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Library pics sorry................

Started the day with citizen........










Then changed my mine and went for the Seiko 6309 on Toshi..............










Then got bored and ended up with this one my desert diver seiko.........










Weird day only normally have one watch on! h34r:


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

joolz said:


> I have now changed to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now that's just not fair! How do you have three of those 29s???

P.S. Do you want to sell one??? h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

11oss said:


> This all week. Love the face. noty sure overall though a bit large and bling


Very nice unk:



adrian said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


That was a different situation, I held out because he`s Welsh & just for spite :tease: :rofl2:

Anyway my last swap of the day, to this classic from Mr Taylor :rltb:

*RLT69 Special, No.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Of course I meant to say ` unfortunately there`s already a queue `  h34r:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


The watch is beautiful, do you know where I could find one? Also, like I said make me an offer in trade or $$.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

joolz said:


> I have now changed to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn...another busy-ass day and very little time for my favorite forum. But, at least I had an RLT on all day...

*RLT 4 on Toshi Leather*










Mighty fine pieces on display today, boys.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

adrian said:


> The watch is beautiful, do you know where I could find one? Also, like I said make me an offer in trade or $$.


Adrian, I bought this watch new off ePrey and later sold it to Mac. They were produced a few years ago as a limited run and come packaged quite nicely. You might keep an eye out there. They also occasionally turn up (maybe one/year) on a well-known military watch forum.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What Colin said :wink2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nalu said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > The watch is beautiful, do you know where I could find one? Also, like I said make me an offer in trade or $$.
> ...


Great, I will, but if you ever see one that escaped my radar, please let me know.


----------

